# RAM Update



## Chuck (Jun 15, 2012)

10 minutes starting from now?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

So that's what that was....

beginning of progress?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

Can we get threads to stop stopping at 2,000 posts as well?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Now to see if I can trust your statement. :byakuya


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2012)

wow, hell froze over


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 15, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> Next Tazmo can fix the Skins; lazy as he is.





More ram


----------



## Felt (Jun 15, 2012)

We're up to 256Mb!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool, now we wait for Tazmo. 

...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 15, 2012)

Wait for Tazmo.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 15, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Cool, now we wait for Tazmo.
> 
> ...





Lucky Luciano said:


> Wait for Tazmo.



might be here for awhile


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this real life?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Is this real life?



No, this is merely a dream.


----------



## Ral (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick! Everyone! Throw money at your screens an Tazmo will come quicker!

64 GB huh? I like that amount, cache must be crazy as hell now.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can we get threads to stop stopping at 2,000 posts as well?



This would be nice.


----------



## Felt (Jun 17, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> MB ? You mean GB.



That was the joke.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 17, 2012)

I tried to add "mbxx is awesome" to the tags but it doesn't work.

This needs to be rectified.


----------



## Felt (Jun 17, 2012)

How about that?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 17, 2012)

arabella said:


> How about that?


you're about to be demodded


----------

